# knife - myerchin offshore folder or boye folder



## lawdawg (Oct 12, 2010)

trying to get some opinions on these two knives- they are both nice, boye seems like it would be easier to one hand open and I like the what I've read about the blade material, but any experience with either would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd recommend the Boye knives. They're very nice. I have two that I use on an almost daily basis. One is a sheepshead with serrated blade, the other is a drop point with no serrations. I like the drop point better.  

The marlinspike is nice too and has a small hole in it so it can be used as an awl and has a shacklepin key slot. 

However, if you have large hands, you may want a thicker handle to the knife.


----------



## BluemanSailor (Apr 28, 2009)

Brought 2 of the P300SL - sailors tool knives- love them - sharp!


----------



## mikeedmo (May 26, 2005)

Have both. The myerchim seized up in about a year. Bought a boye at the Miami Boat Show and it's alot better quality and the action remains smooth.


----------



## lawdawg (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks for all the comments, just the sort of real world experience I was hoping for


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> I'd recommend the Boye knives. They're very nice. I have two that I use on an almost daily basis. One is a sheepshead with serrated blade, the other is a drop point with no serrations. I like the drop point better.
> 
> The marlinspike is nice too and has a small hole in it so it can be used as an awl and has a shacklepin key slot.
> 
> However, if you have large hands, you may want a thicker handle to the knife.


Excuse my ignorance but SD you mentioned the marlinspike. I googled the bole knifes mentioned and can't find any mention of a marlinspike. Does it come integrated with one of the knifes mentioned or is it an separate tool?

As well, from the stand point of safety, wanting a knife to cut my self free from a tether that is under load, is a folding knife the way to go?

John


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I may be answering my own question with this.
In the photo found in the link below, is the small blade "integrated" into the handle considered to me the marlinspike? It appears so. I ask because in my very limited experience I consider a marlinspike to be round not flat and without an edge, unlike what is pictured.

Folding Boat Knives | Rigging & Safety Knife | Utility Blade

John


----------



## lawdawg (Oct 12, 2010)

Folding Boat Knives | Rigging & Safety Knife | Utility Blade

here is the boye link, you can see where you can add the marlin spike, from what I understand it is easier to one hand open than the myerchin, the myerchin just feels more substantial from the one I saw, but I haven't seen the boye in person and so input is great


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I had my wife get me a Myerchin for Christmas last year and its the worst knife I've ever owned. The blade folding mechanism is weak and the blade can open in you pocket. I've nearly sliced myself removing the knife from my pocket before relegating it to the drawer of unused tools.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yup... that's the marlinspike, and I've found the flat design to be far more useful than the rounded design on the Myerchin. It is easier to get leverage with the flat design IMHO.



johnnyandjebus said:


> I think I may be answering my own question with this.
> In the photo found in the link below, is the small blade "integrated" into the handle considered to me the marlinspike? It appears so. I ask because in my very limited experience I consider a marlinspike to be round not flat and without an edge, unlike what is pictured.
> 
> Folding Boat Knives | Rigging & Safety Knife | Utility Blade
> ...





lawdawg said:


> Folding Boat Knives | Rigging & Safety Knife | Utility Blade
> 
> here is the boye link, you can see where you can add the marlin spike, from what I understand it is easier to one hand open than the myerchin, the myerchin just feels more substantial from the one I saw, but I haven't seen the boye in person and so input is great


The Myerchin is a lot bulkier than the Boye, but when it comes to function, I've used both....don't own a Myerchin, own three Boyes-have beaten the daylights out of two of them as work knives and have no complaints. They also cut high-tech lines like dyneema and spectra core ones a lot better than the Myerchins. BTW, the third one is in my ditch bag. 

Also, I can open the Boye lefty or righty, and I'm pretty much a klutz when it comes to opening stuff lefty... but I can open the Boye's safely lefty... that says a lot. I can also close it singlehandedly too...

Finally, I can get the marlinespike open with one hand on the Boyes... Never could do that on the Myerchin, and like the fact that the shackle key is on the marlinspike, not the knife blade...


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I've also owned and used both. The Boye opens easily one handed and cuts like magic. But it is small (in my big hands) and the clip doesn't hold well (it went overboard). It's also twice the price. The Myerchin is a good knife, it's what I use now. It also has a locking spike.


----------



## lawdawg (Oct 12, 2010)

Sailingdog- which blade do you prefer on the Boye?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

lawdawg said:


> Sailingdog- which blade do you prefer on the Boye?


Already answered that...



sailingdog said:


> I'd recommend the Boye knives. They're very nice. I have two that I use on an almost daily basis. *One is a sheepshead with serrated blade, the other is a drop point with no serrations. I like the drop point better.*
> 
> The marlinspike is nice too and has a small hole in it so it can be used as an awl and has a shacklepin key slot.
> 
> However, if you have large hands, you may want a thicker handle to the knife.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

I have the Myerchin and like it a lot


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

another vote for the myerchin - a good knife


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

lawdawg said:


> trying to get some opinions on these two knives- they are both nice, boye seems like it would be easier to one hand open and I like the what I've read about the blade material, but any experience with either would be greatly appreciated.


How are you intending on using the knife. The knife I carry with me on the boat and working aroumd the house is the marine version of the Swiss Army knife. Serrated blade, flat marlin spike with a shackle tool, an awl and phillips and flat head screw drives, bottle and can openers in a very compact knife. Well made but not expensive.


----------



## lawdawg (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm planning on having a gerber or leatherman wave as a multi-tool, just want a good knife and marlin spike combo that will hold its edge and not be prone to significant rusting issues. My little experience with holding the myerchin was that it was impossible to single-hand and took two hands to close, which was awkward, but I may have not been handling the action correctly, I'm used to just using my thumb to unlock and close the blade.


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry to be old fashioned but I use my dads ww2 vintage standard issue servicemans knife.Sharp straight blade;fixed screwdriver and proper marlin spike about 3/8th diameter;and bottle /ration tin opener!
You have to keep its blade oiled but you will always get a better edge on a non stainless blade.
Its a bit of a good luck charm as well I guess!


----------

